# 25, 50, 100, vs 200 Micron Filter Felt?



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Gill Man (Feb 5, 2005)

The smaller the number, the smaller the pore size. 1 micron, or micrometer, is 1 millionth of a meter. A 25 micron filter felt will polish your water, but your fillter will clog faster, if you don't mind the extra work. Bacteria and algae will still make it through a 25 micron filter, FYI.


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Yes, I was wondering more for polishing, less for bacteria and algae. Thanks!


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Feb 3, 2005)

I use the 16" and 32" Micron bags in my sumps and have found the 25Microns work great and if you have a large filtering area then the clogging isn't so bad, but otherwise you may want to go to a larger Micron rating, I've used the 50 & 100 Micron bags and wasn't nearly as happy w/ their filtering. I have 6 bags in one sump and will be using 4 in my newest plan, and they'll be 25 Micron bags.


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Yah,

Right now I am looking at two brands.

Emperor Aquatics, which makes a filter felt in 25, 50, 100, and 200 micron increments:

http://www.aquariumpros.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=APG/PROD/FMff/EA10008

and

(Cora Life) Pure Flo Micron Pads, as low as 50 microns.

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES1133

Not sure if one is better than the other. You can speak up if you use one of these brands

Both come in sheets and can be cut to size. I'll either get 25 or 50 micron. Both say they are reusable & washable a few times. I'd be using it as the uppermost top layer on my Eheim canister, so hopefully quick clogging won't be an issue as the bigger gunk would be trapped by layers below.


----------

